# FIND DTV STATIONS and SIGNAL LEVELS by ZIP CODE!



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

It helps to know WHAT stations to expect and WHERE they transmit from, before you install!

The FCC offers this basic calculator:
DTV Reception Maps

But this site returns a VERY useful *MAPS *and more info!

DTV Gov Maps

*DTV Gov Maps gives you the digital TV tower signal data and maps you need to cut the cord and switch to an over-the-air TV antenna.* It helps to know WHAT STATIONS to expect, (Signal Strength wise) at your location _*before *_you install!

Simply enter your ZIP CODE and instantly see:
*Callsign /* *Network* / *Location/* *Channel/* *Miles Away/* *Direction/* *Signal (quality)*

Note: The results are only _estimates_ and *every home* or installation is unique in terms of its terrain, obstacles, AND INSTALLATION. These details WILL impact reception and the levels shown.

I see that my 'map' is a bit dated with just 26 stations listed and lacks some of the newest stations and transmitters. *But *in 'the city' most transmitters are clustered on the highest peaks or building tops so _the general information remains the same! _ Only 1 lone station is also listed at 57 miles away and will be 'off the side' of my antenna at about 45 degrees; so IF I see it at all, it's a "gift".

Wish Gov Maps offered more info about the test antenna setup used to create the charts? Also sad to see they recommend a 'amplified indoor antenna' for me that looks like a black hot water bottle... yikes. I wouldn't install that antenna in my dogs house. Pure junk antennas with *coax *so thin that the diameter is slightly larger than boot laces.

SOGLAD

*I tried to find these sites listed in other posts on 'tivocommunity', but had no luck. IF these are repeats of posts ~ I do apologize.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Most people use Antenna Web.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My zipcode is 17921. Which antenna should I buy?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

mbernste said:


> Most people use Antenna Web.


Antenna Web shows two independent stations I know I have received in the past with rabbit ears. Doesn't show any others which is probably accurate.

DTV Gov Maps shows 4 stations none of which I think I could get. All are 2/10. One in upstate NY (only major broadcaster), one in NJ and two in Connecticut. It doesn't show the two I know I can get.

Antenna Web seems more accurate for me at least.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

mbernste said:


> Most people use Antenna Web.


*Nice site and lots of details too... THANKS for that input!*

SOGLAD


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

I use Rabbitears site because you can pinpoint your location to your actual location and not a general zip code
RabbitEars.Info


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

plus 1 for rabbitears.info


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

jtdon99 said:


> plus 1 for rabbitears.info


+2


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

Antenna Web seems more accurate for me at least.[/QUOTE]


unclehonkey said:


> I use Rabbitears site because you can pinpoint your location to your actual location and not a general zip code
> RabbitEars.Info


RabbitEars.Info does offer tremendous Station details and insight! It's one of the best. *BRAVO*, unclehonkey and thanks so much for your post!


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> My zipcode is 17921. Which antenna should I buy?


according to antennaweb...none 

(note the below is what I found...I know we've discussed the issues there with signals so the rest is just for fun) 

rabbitears it depends on where in Ashland you are. Running 3 different reports from in town and you get varying results
East of Town shows terrible results
RabbitEars.Info (signal strength is all negative which pretty much means no signal or at best minimal)

middle of town (10th and Walnut) looks more promising
RabbitEars.Info (CBS & NBC are +10 which for VHF stations is obtainable)

West part of town (23rd & Spruce) looks the best
RabbitEars.Info (Big 4 are all above 0 which I know first hand signals can be obtained. My old place most signals were around 0 to +4 and could get them most of the time)

If I lived there and refused to get cable I'd get a Newark 30-2476 for the CBS & NBC stations since they are on VHF. For UHF I'd get a couple 30-2370s and hook them together. Obviously a preamp would be needed. Worse case CBS & NBC would be fine for me. Heck until recently I survived with just CBS & FOX. At least your stations have a couple decent subchannels (Cozi, Laff, Justice)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Realize that if you have stations in opposite directions, you can always put up a second antenna. That's exactly what I do to get one station in particular.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> My zipcode is 17921. Which antenna should I buy?


This one:


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

SOGLAD said:


> this site returns a VERY useful *MAPS *and more info!
> 
> DTV Gov Maps


Thanks for the link. Not a good resource for me though. I get one of my 0/10, none of my 6/10s or 4/10s, and most of my 2/10s.

I still use TVFool.com as my starting point. Not sure it is being updated these days, but, for the most part, neither are station locations or terrain. The polar chart is a great visual aid for pointing and the table of stations provides real channel, direction, and distance.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

wizwor said:


> Thanks for the link. Not a good resource for me though. I get one of my 0/10, none of my 6/10s or 4/10s, and most of my 2/10s.
> 
> I still use TVFool.com as my starting point. Not sure it is being updated these days, but, for the most part, neither are station locations or terrain. The polar chart is a great visual aid for pointing and the table of stations provides real channel, direction, and distance.


Wow, what a *array *of "choices"... I just printed my location HD-TV specs and after sniping and size editing it looks rather spiffy! *Since the ANTENNA is the vital LINK for most TiVo*s, *I hope someone will make a 'list' of these great "links" and make it a 'sticky' where it's easy for others to find? 
*
wizwar,
Strange how your final channel results appear so skewed? 6/10 and 4/10s are _missing_, yet your 2/10s perform? It would make a interesting study to see if your 2/10s are mainly 'high', 'mid' or 'low' channels?

I'm curious about the antenna you selected AND if you may be benefiting from reflections or 'bounce' signals from some other source, which is one of the reasons I asked about how closely clustered your 2/10 channels are? Many antennas are somewhat equal in element length and other models provide longer elements at the reflector end ~ offering better resonance at the lower channels.

Also curious to know your coax length and if you know it, your coax RG type?

Thanks!
SOGLAD


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I start with TvFool.com for the Big Picture. Then I look for the Wikipedia page for each .1 channel and jump to digital channels to see what else is on. Sometimes I look at rabbitears.info. Rabbitears is very frequently updated and includes repack information, but I find it hard to navigate. Good luck with your list.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

mdavej said:


> This one:


Please note: That "Big Slot" at the bottom is where the money is poured in.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> My zipcode is 17921. Which antenna should I buy?


*Awwwman... this was a trick question. * _'everyone knows' _this is Amish Country and the only metal they allow in the sky is on top of the barn! (not really positive about this last part)...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SOGLAD said:


> *Awwwman... this was a trick question. * _'everyone knows' _this is Amish Country and the only metal they allow in the sky is on top of the barn! (not really positive about this last part)...


Amish country is about 50 miles west. This is coal country. I'm about 5 miles from Centralia. I have a 360 degree view of 4000 feet hills and I'm at 1100 feet. Around here it's either cable or a dish. But my cable company is great and they have no problems with cable cards or the internet.

But yes, it was a trick question.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> Amish country is about 50 miles west. This is coal country. I'm about 5 miles from Centralia. I have a 360 degree view of 4000 feet hills and I'm at 1100 feet. Around here it's either cable or a dish. But my cable company is great and they have no problems with cable cards or the internet.
> 
> But yes, it was a trick question.


Yikes! Talk about "hardships in the hills". Makes me wonder about possible solutions? A solar powered receiver (or 3) and 1 watt transmitters with 3 antennas to your valley? Of course the FCC would growl at even 1 watt. Then I thought of a remote controlled TiVo (aren't they all)? Of course the telemetry up and downhill would be quite demanding!

*This last year I read about *(or saw)* communications via LIGHT frequencies *where *huge blocks of data* (read TV in this case) are focused 'downhill' (in example) with inexpensive "Light Receivers" and little data loss, even in rain and moderate clouds? I think Leo Laporte had a guest who is SO excited about this new technology and rightfully so!... I confess I was not totally focused on the info at the time.

Perhaps someone knows of a link to more insight?

_edit!_ Please look these two Wikipedia links up... *'Passive Repeaters' *and *"Tunnel Transmitters"*... they do make some interesting reading! If ya'll knew some mountain climbers willing to TRY a experiment or three? Someone 'on the ground' must be ready with a HD-YAGI pointed at the 'relay peak' and cellphones could assist greatly...

Also, pack a _*quality *HD ANTENNA AMPLIFIER _to the mountain top and feed _received _signals _into it and the Amplifier Output _into the down hill antenna. IF there was a *hint *of relayed signals they may inspire more improvements! Note: Pack a 12V Rechargeable battery too for Amplifier testing power!

If this approach works for you perhaps more folks in the valley would be willing to donate for better antennas, a solar panel, deep-cycle RV battery and protective enclosure for same>?

More good news, NO need for a FCC license.

Passive repeater - Wikipedia

















_and _

Tunnel transmitter - Wikipedia

Perhaps a local billboard company would do a good deed for the community and put one up? It won't need to be at the peak, just high enough to do the job! Anywhere near the peak will involve the FAA with a boatload of restrictions and demands, I'm sure. Perhaps a pair of super high-gain would do the job?

SOGLAD


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sure. I guess that would work with a TiVo so I can have a guide. No, I'm quite satisfied with the 160 channels I pay for (out of about 400 possible). 90% are 1080i/DD5.1 and all channels are 90% and 36dB on my Roamio boxes. I have DOSIS 3.1 with 24 channels down. I recently killed all my sports channels and saved over $30/month. It's not the money, it's not paying ESPN anymore.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> Sure. I guess that would work with a TiVo so I can have a guide. No, I'm quite satisfied with the 160 channels I pay for (out of about 400 possible). 90% are 1080i/DD5.1 and all channels are 90% and 36dB on my Roamio boxes. I have DOSIS 3.1 with 24 channels down. I recently killed all my sports channels and saved over $30/month. It's not the money, it's not paying ESPN anymore.


I just posted a 'update' for you!


----------

